# Koxx XTP Bilder!!



## ChrisKing (4. Juni 2003)

is ein testrad (11,2 Kg).. Radstand hat der xtp 1085, Kettenstreben 375mm. Is aber noch nich das endgültige Modell. Wanns rauskommt stand nich dabei..


----------



## Rider Anonymus (4. Juni 2003)

sabber....
lächtz!

Hammer Rahmen!! Vor allem die Magura aufnahme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (4. Juni 2003)

des singlespeed system find ich bemerkenswert. irgendwie saugeil gemacht.

tobi


----------



## Reini (4. Juni 2003)

*densabberaufdertastaturwegwischen*
 

der rahmen ist ja saugeil....und von der länger würd er ja auch bei mir mal etwas vernünftiger aussehen 

ss system:
der spanner is der von roloff (wie man die halt schreibt)

magura aufnahme is genial gemacht weil man ja auch v brake fahren kann

respekt an die baguettes


----------



## Levelboss (4. Juni 2003)

@ reini

 der Kettenspanner ist nicht von Rohloff, sondern von Surly. ( das steht 
HIER )


----------



## Reini (4. Juni 2003)

danke... hab mir nur die bilder angeschaut...

aber theorethisch geht das doch bei jedem rahmen oder ?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. Juni 2003)

Ist der gleiche wie der Point den es bei bikemailorder gibt!


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2003)

den gibs auch von rohloff!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *
> danke... hab mir nur die bilder angeschaut...
> 
> aber theorethisch geht das doch bei jedem rahmen oder ? *



das kann man bei JEDEM Rahmen machen. Der XTP ist ja in keiner Weiße speziell auf SS ausgelegt.

Mir gefällt der Rahmen persönlich nich gut. Der Steuerrohrbereich ist ja fast so breit wie der Joke durch die Gussets....

Fazit: LV rulezzzzz!


----------



## Reini (4. Juni 2003)

den kettenspanner gibts auch von Point ?


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Ist der gleiche wie der Point den es bei bikemailorder gibt! *



wer lesen kann uss nicht alles 2 mal schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (4. Juni 2003)

leck mich!
entlich mal so eine magura 4 sockelaufnahme wie ich sie mir schon lange gewünscht hab. da kann endlich nix mit dem gewinde passieren. arschgeil das ding.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Juni 2003)

jo das is echt geil!"
bei meinem LB hab ich mir schon ein Gewinde im oberen Teil versaut, beim Crescent auch..


----------



## aramis (4. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr immer alle mit euren Gewinden macht. Der Toto ist ja auch der Gewinde-Rausreiser vom Dienst 
Leute, wenn sich die Schraube nicht mehr drehen lässt, dann sollte man es dabei belassen. 

Ich finde das XTP nun auch etwas enttäuschend. Die ganzen Verstärkungsbleche sind völlig überflüssig. Mit 11,2kg ist es einfach mal nur ein Klumpen. Wenn da noch die Schaltung mit dazu kommt, dann wiegt es wieder genau so viel wie das Levelboss-Komplettbike.

@tt²: Du meinst LB, nicht LV


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr immer alle mit euren Gewinden macht. Der Toto ist ja auch der Gewinde-Rausreiser vom Dienst
> Leute, wenn sich die Schraube nicht mehr drehen lässt, dann sollte man es dabei belassen.
> 
> ...



stimmt  

Beim Gewinderausreißen kann ich sicherlich mim Toto mithalten


----------



## biker ben (4. Juni 2003)

also ioch finde auch das es supergeil ausschaut.
und gewicht is mir eh egal


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Juni 2003)

Also man kann sagen, was man will...beim XTP gehe ich krachen. Der ist ja dermaßen geil 

Nichts desto trotz gibt es sicherlich Kritikpunkte, die unbegründet wären. Das Doppelgusset zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig (um es mal so auszudrücken ). Aber zum Glück ist da das Koxx-Logo drin 
Die 2 Bleche zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe gefallen mir auch net so, aber trotzdem finde ich den Frame saugeil!
Das einzige Argument, welches mich dazu bewegen würde ihn net zu erwerben, wäre der Radstand. Hoffentlich gibts davon noch ne 1060er Version denn 108 is mir zu lang. Wenn es den nur so geben wird, dann werde ich wohl auf LB (1060) zurückgreifen...na mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *leck mich!
> *



sollte das an mich gehen?


----------



## tobsen (4. Juni 2003)

dem rahmen fehlt die linie, da is kreuz und quer zeug drangeschweisst. 
ich bin eher für schlichte eleganz  

greez
tobi


----------



## Reini (4. Juni 2003)

kann mir irgndjemand den link zu dem point teil geben

irgndwie find ich s nicht


----------



## ChrisKing (4. Juni 2003)

der serienrahmen wird normale 4punkt magurabefestigungen haben..

der hier wiegt jetz zwischen 1,9 und 2kg. der Serienrahmen wird noch leichter werden.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. Juni 2003)

Teuer das Teil!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=868&language=de

Den Point gibts irgendwie net mehr!


----------



## tobsen (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *Teuer das Teil!
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=868&language=de
> ...



des schaut ja mal kuhl aus. da kriegt man gleich bock auf singlespeed. 
wenns zugelassen wär, würd ich mir des geil sofort bestellen.

tobi


----------



## Ray (5. Juni 2003)

singlespeed ohne horizontale drop outs ist der letzte kack...

ich hab ständig probleme mit dem kettenspanner (surly) und dem schaltauge... aber ansonsten sieht der rahmen ziemlich geil aus - nur der sattel fehlt irgendwie =)


----------



## biketrialer (5. Juni 2003)

@aramis: beim crescent warens die beschi$enen englischen gewindegänge die ham keine metrische steigung sondern ne feine zoll steigung und das ganze in alu is mist, das verkantet total leicht und frist sich fest.....beim rausdrehen haste dann gewindegangsalat, ich hab bei meinen ganzen trialbikes immer die gewindegänge nach geschnitten in metrische gewinde halt m5 oder m6
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Juni 2003)

der xtp kommt in ungefähr nem Monat raus und wird ca. 1,75kg wiegen


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Juni 2003)

sorry aber 1.75 is deutlich zu wenig für den klotz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (6. Juni 2003)

Was??????????????????????? Riesenfreu!!!!!!!!
Woher weißt du das jetzt? Timo? Klär mich auf! Ich will den Rahmen eigentlich unbedingt fahren, wenn der Radstand stimmt!


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2003)

hab ich direkt von koxx gesagt bekommen. Wenn der Radstand 1085 wie bei dem testrad wird dann passt des. Is zwar schon arg lang, aber geil


----------



## King Loui (6. Juni 2003)

also doch normale 4 punkt  . naja ich kauf mir, wenn mein es-4 bricht, lang wirds nicht mehr dauern, ein echo urban, weil ich scheibe fahren will.


----------



## Berliner Team T (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *also doch normale 4 punkt  . naja ich kauf mir, wenn mein es-4 bricht, lang wirds nicht mehr dauern, ein echo urban, weil ich scheibe fahren will. *




*lol* scheibe kannste auch bei anderen Rahmen
dazu brauchste kein Echo-Urban *lol*


----------



## -gaNOve16- (9. Juni 2003)

Boah hammer was isn das fürn bombenbike????wie goilis das denn???verkaufste das??oder sagste mal wo de den rahmen her hast???und wie teuer der war??

plz


----------



## -gaNOve16- (9. Juni 2003)

echt das bike is so fett ja??also ich will es auch sag mal wie teuer isn der rahmen??


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juni 2003)

woa du bauer... da sag ich nur: wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil! Das is ein prototyp! Wanns den zu kaufen gibt steht oben!

16 Jahre.. naja dann is ja klar..  der Rahmen is nix für dich Kleiner, lern erst ma fahren und dann kannst dir ja son teil zulegen


----------



## ugly uwe (9. Juni 2003)




----------



## King Loui (10. Juni 2003)

@berliner team t

ja toll du kennst dich ja super aus bei disc brakes. wohl die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen. falls du es nicht weißt hat das echo urban eine ein jahr garantie auf die discmounts, wo andere händler nicht mithalten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *
> 16 Jahre.. naja dann is ja klar..  der Rahmen is nix für dich Kleiner, lern erst ma fahren und dann kannst dir ja son teil zulegen   *



sorry aber ich bin auch erst 15 eek: ) und das heißt noch lange nicht das ich schlecht fahre! (master) 

ok ok die beiträge warn schon nen bissl unqualifiziert!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *16 Jahre.. naja dann is ja klar..  der Rahmen is nix für dich Kleiner, lern erst ma fahren und dann kannst dir ja son teil zulegen   *



Was gehtn ab, ich bin auch erst 16! Also Kopf zu


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Juni 2003)

Jetzt macht mal nicht so nen Aufstand Teenies...
Biketrialer wollte bestimmt nicht die trialende Jugend degradieren, er hat sich nur über diesen total sinnlosen post geärgert.


----------



## aramis (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *@berliner team t
> 
> ja toll du kennst dich ja super aus bei disc brakes. wohl die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen. falls du es nicht weißt hat das echo urban eine ein jahr garantie auf die discmounts, wo andere händler nicht mithalten können. *



So ein sch... Bist du da stolz drauf??????????? "Andere Händler" geben zwei Jahre auf alles!!! (so wie es rechtens ist).

Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen: Wenn dir bei deinem Urban die Disc-Aufnahme nach 1 1/2 Jahren wegbricht, dann muss das immernoch ersetzt werden.


----------



## tobsen (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> So ein sch... Bist du da stolz drauf??????????? "Andere Händler" geben zwei Jahre auf alles!!! (so wie es rechtens ist).
> ...



nicht verwechseln: der Gesetzgeber schreibt 2 Jahre GEWÄHRLEISTUNG vor, Gewährleistung ist KEINE Garantie!!
Es wird nämlich nur für anfängliche Fehler gehaftet, d. h. die bereits bei der Übergabe an den Endverbraucher vorlagen.
Wenn dir also nach 1,5 jahren die aufnahme abbricht, dann ist er NICHT verpflichtet, das teil zu ersetzen.

macht also durchaus sinn, dass hersteller zur gewährleistung auch noch ne Garantie geben, die dann z.b. auch bei Verschleissteilen (oder auch abgerissenen scheibenaufnahmen) greift.

greez
tobi


----------



## biketrialer (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Devil-Trial _
> *
> 
> Was gehtn ab, ich bin auch erst 16! Also Kopf zu *




ohhh shittt mann, wenn ich noch ma 16 wäre da würde ich so einiges noch aufmischen.....das waren noch zeiten als ich jung war.....  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *
> 
> nicht verwechseln: der Gesetzgeber schreibt 2 Jahre GEWÄHRLEISTUNG vor, Gewährleistung ist KEINE Garantie!!
> ...



Nee,
berichtige mich, wenn ich das falsch sehe, aber wenn die Aufnahme wegbricht, dann ist das doch ein solcher Fehler, der bereits bei der Übergabe an den Endverbraucher vorlag, oder nicht?!


----------



## tobsen (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> Nee,
> berichtige mich, wenn ich das falsch sehe, aber wenn die Aufnahme wegbricht, dann ist das doch ein solcher Fehler, der bereits bei der Übergabe an den Endverbraucher vorlag, oder nicht?! *



also wenn die bremsaufnahme wegbricht, weil halt nich korrekt geschweisst worden is, is das ein Gewährleistungsfall.
wenn aber alles in ordnung is, und die aufnahme bricht weg, weil das material einfach mit der zeit ermüdet, dann wär das ein Garantiefall der nich mehr in die gewährleistung fällt. 

is natürlich im endeffekt alles auslegungssache, da kamma dann nur hoffen, dass der hersteller einigermassen kulant is.

tobi


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2003)

der XTP wird satte 995 euro kosten, hab ich heut erfahren. Is so teuer wegen den CNC Teilen..


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Juni 2003)

Gut zu wissen  
So geil der Rahmen auch sein mag...so viel werde ich wol net für nen Trialframe ausgeben, da ich mir das als Schüler gar net leisten kann. Also kauf ich mir dann doch nen Levelboss 1065 oder 1040 

@ Aramis

 Tjaja....da hätte ich dir den Rahmen auch schon eher abkaufen können 

@ Chris

Wie, wo, was, wer???  Wo haste den denn gefahren und woher haste die Infos?


----------



## tobsen (24. Juni 2003)

morgen...
Bauer


----------



## aramis (24. Juni 2003)

Für die Kohle bekommt man locker zwei Hoffmann- Buden.


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2003)

also erstma: morgen

@matze
ich hab den nich gefahren. Das is von nem Franzosen der den testen durfte. Von dem hab ich auch die Infos und halt vom Timo noch.

wollt mir den ja sicher holen sobald er zu haben ist, aber 1000 eier fürn Rahmen is mir doch zu viel. Da bleiben dann fast keine Alternativen mehr. Will was langes, aber kein Custom zeug wie hoffmann o.ä des dauert zu lang


----------



## biketrialer (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *also erstma: morgen
> Will was langes, aber kein Custom zeug wie hoffmann o.ä des dauert zu lang *




da must du dich einer schönheits OP unterziehen dann haste auch chancen in der pornobranche   
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2003)

du bauer du


----------



## biketrialer (24. Juni 2003)

wenn dann trial-bauer  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (24. Juni 2003)

ne, der trial-bauer is ja der hoffmann


----------



## Trialmatze (24. Juni 2003)

Sorry Chris...hab anstatt "erfahren" "gefahren" gelesen 

Was war denn eigentlich am Sonntag los??? Ich habe dein Bike gesehen, aber dich net...ich bilde mir sogar ein, das Bike vom Tobsen gesehen zu haben, aber euch net fahren  
Wat war denn nun los?


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2003)

da ich jetz grad bissl schreibfaul bin kopier ich ma des rein was ich dem Timo unter andererm geschrieben hab.. 
Jo ich war auch Samstag da, aber da bin ich nich mitgefahren, weil ich mir
beim Training am Donnerstag oder so irgendwas im Rücken ausgerenkt hab. Am
Sonntag gings dann wieder. Da bin ich mitgefahren, aber ich hab schnell
gemerkt daß ich überhaupt nich in Form war. Kondition war ok, aber die Kraft
hat gefehlt und halt allg. die Vorbereitung auf die DM. Naja deshalb hab ich
dann nach der ersten Runde aufgehört.


----------



## Reini (24. Juni 2003)

990 Öcker ?

Füllen die da Goldgas  rein ?

und wegen den CNC teilen ? ist meiner meinung eine billige ausrede, weil die cnc maschine kostet am anfang mehr, aber dafür geht es imho schneller als wie wenn sie der schweißer das tretlager irgendwie reinbrutzelt...

oder müssen sie sonst wieder die ganzen schweißroboter in taiwan um programmieren und die programmierer kosten so viel


----------



## aramis (2. Juli 2003)

Das XTP scheint jetzt erhältlich zu sein. Es hat einen 1085er Radstand, wird aber wohl noch in einer kürzeren Version rauskommen  (hoffentlich kurz genug). Ok, das Teil ist schweineteuer aber irgendwie schon fett.

Außerdem gibts neue Try-All Isis Kurbeln und ne endgeile fixierte Hinterradnabe.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Juli 2003)

@tobsen: lieber trialbauer, als richischlechtrahmenschweiß!!


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

hier die neuen bilder....


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

!


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

4


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

5


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

6


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

7


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

dopelpost 7


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

9


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

10


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. Juli 2003)

taugt die nabe da was? Freilaufsystem? Bestimmt leicht! Aber der Rahmen ist Potthäslich! In aller ehre aber sowas is zu Übel! Der Levelboss is ja ein Traum dagegen!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2003)

ähm das is ne starr nabe, vorn wird n freilaufritzel gefahren. Aber mit 250g is die Nabe nich wirklich leicht..


----------



## Kohlwheelz (2. Juli 2003)

Aso Danke  irgendwie eigentlich logisch damit da kein Freilauf System rein passt!


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Juli 2003)

wieso ist denn bitte schön 250gr. nicht leicht?, nichts kann sie ja schließlich nicht wiegen!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2003)

naja ne nabe ohne freilauf, Sperrklinken etc. ist locker auf 150-200g zu kriegen! Das muss schon drin sein. Und das ohne großen leichtbau! ne king mit Zahnscheiben, Feder etc wiegt genausoviel.


----------



## konrad (3. Juli 2003)

oh hammer-try-all kurbeln mit ISIS !?ein traum wird wahr!wo gibts die und wieviel sollen die kosten?auf der koxx-HP stehen die noch nicht!
das bike is ganz ok,aber der preis is unangemessen.so geile 
innovationen sind da auch nicht dran.dann schon wirklich lieber ein LB.


----------



## aramis (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *naja ne nabe ohne freilauf, Sperrklinken etc. ist locker auf 150-200g zu kriegen! Das muss schon drin sein. Und das ohne großen leichtbau! ne king mit Zahnscheiben, Feder etc wiegt genausoviel. *



Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht, aber da müsste schon DT Swiss oder Chris King (oder Tune) zum Werkzeug greifen und mal was zimmern.
Ansonsten kannste wirklich froh sein, wenn das Teil so "wenig" wiegt.


----------



## konrad (3. Juli 2003)

wieviel kostet denn nun die kurbel und woher bekomm ich die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (3. Juli 2003)

Ich vermute so um die 150 Euro.
Die Try-All 4kant-Kurbel kostet schon 110 Euro. Dazu kommen dann noch Lizenzgebühren für ISIS. Und das, was sich die Try-All-Leute noch so einfallen lassen haben.

Fabi


----------



## biker ben (3. Juli 2003)

also ich finde die kiste geil
was würde denn die so kosten wie sie dasteht?


----------



## mtb-trialer (3. Juli 2003)

schätze das ding so auf 2400....


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *oh hammer-try-all kurbeln mit ISIS !?ein traum wird wahr!wo gibts die und wieviel sollen die kosten?auf der koxx-HP stehen die noch nicht!
> das bike is ganz ok,aber der preis is unangemessen.so geile
> innovationen sind da auch nicht dran.dann schon wirklich lieber ein LB. *



Maschinen sind teuer!


----------



## aramis (22. August 2003)

Jungs und Mädels aufgepasst:

Laut Koxx Frankreich ist das XTP schon in einer kurzen Version erhältlich und die hat einen Radstand von 1040mm.


----------



## biker ben (22. August 2003)

dachte länger is besser?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. August 2003)

Ja aber die Koxx sind bei lang zu lang  1060 so wie 1080er mit der forxx und so, und da ist 1040 genau richtig!


----------



## biker ben (22. August 2003)

ich habe auch 1040, ich muss echt mal ein anderes trialbike zu mal vergleichen zu können.


----------



## aramis (22. August 2003)

Ja, länger ist prinzipiell schon besser, aber wenn man nicht so groß ist (so wie ich z. B.)  kommt man mit einem all zu langen Rad nicht so gut zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (22. August 2003)

naja ich bin 1,83 also so durchschnitt.
atm nervts mich so das ich nedmal 3 paletten mit dem antippen zeugs hochkommen, aber mit bwh spring ich sie hoch.


----------



## aramis (22. August 2003)

Vier ist zu niedrig zum Antippen. Probier mal fünf.

Edit: Also nicht direkt zu niedrig, aber fünf gehen einfacher zu tippen.


----------



## aramis (22. August 2003)

Ach DREI?! Na das ist ja noch schlechter zu tippen.

Es sei denn, du beherrschst die Bordsteinkanten-Tipptechnik


----------



## biker ben (23. August 2003)

das mitn antippen klappt noch ned so recht bei mir. muss ich noch viel mehr üben 

also bei 3 paletten tu ich halt so pseudo antippen, oder nennt man das evtl rollbunnyhop? also ich zieh halt davor das vr hoch und springe dann hinten ab.


----------

